# R.I.P. Hope



## gamingirl22 (Aug 1, 2011)

I had just met Hope, a 20-something miniature horse mare, two and a half years ago. She gave birth to Dreamer, a colt, on April 12, 2009, and then she passed away about a month afterwards from tetanus. We don't think she suffered because she had looked pretty well that afternoon, but the next day, we had learned that she had died during the night. But at least she gave birth to 3 beautiful foals during her lifetime. Patience, now 4 years old, Nosy, now 3 years old, and Dreamer, now 2 years old. I own Nosy now and pretty soon I'll own Dreamer and next year I'm going to buy Patience. So the Hope legacy lives on!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Sorry to hear about Hope.


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_Sounds like Hope was an amazing girl! And soon you will have all 3 of her "children"? That's pretty amazing, too!_


----------

